# Best Aftermarket Wear Bars



## Viperjry (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a newly installed Polaris Glacier Plow. After reading about the trouble people are having with the wear bars wearing down quickly, I was wondering who makes the best wear bar replacements? Are the Heavy Duty Polaris bars worth the investment or are the other plow makers' bars a lot more durable?

Thanks.


----------



## jimmy2b (Feb 3, 2008)

Viperjry;748014 said:


> I have a newly installed Polaris Glacier Plow. After reading about the trouble people are having with the wear bars wearing down quickly, I was wondering who makes the best wear bar replacements? Are the Heavy Duty Polaris bars worth the investment or are the other plow makers' bars a lot more durable?
> 
> Thanks.


I made my own, I bought a piece of 3/8" x 6 x 54" drilled the holes in the middle and bolted it on with ss bolts and nlock bolts works like a hot dam and also acts as a weight. cost me less than $50


----------

